# Making costumes glow



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

I know rit can make cheesecloth glow (the things I have learned here...) but anyone have any idea how I can make a store bought polyester-blend costume get that very nice blue glow?

Any ideas welcome. Thanks!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Have you looked into UV reactive paint? I'm looking for the same effect but don't want a weak glow. I can't find the link right now but I'll post it when I do unless someone beat's me to it.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Phantasmechanics suggests using powdered laundry detergent for an FCG, maybe that would work? What color is the costume, white hopefully?


----------



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

Good question, Budman. The costume I have is a light gray, so I assume what will work for white will work for that, if I can find something that is safe for cheap polyester blends.

I am also looking at a very interesting civil war dress (reproduction) on auction at e-bay that is mostly dark blue. It has a wonderfully old appearance, but I am not optimistic I can make that glow enough to make it worth my while. I am going for the glowing ghost in the window concept here, and a ghost that cannot be seen sort of defeats the purpose. Anyone with any ideas on how to make dark blue glow?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Seamus said:


> Anyone with any ideas on how to make dark blue glow?


here's an idea, but it would take some experimenting to see if it would work....Why not soak the dress in watered down neon blue acrylic craft paint? The apple barrel neon blue is a very dark color out of black light and when painted over black is very hard to see, but under a blacklight glows very well. It seems possible that a watered down paint wouldn't change the appearance of a dark blue fabric in normal light all that much, but would still retain enough uv reactivity to glow......untried idea, but worth exploring...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Good idea Dave. I don't know of any large bottle of it though, so trials and indeed the actual dying may be emptying bottle after bottle of 99 c 2oz bottles.


----------



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks Dave/SI. I'll give it a try. If it doesn't work, all I'm out is $49 for the dress and the cost of the paint.

By the way, if my wife reads that first line, I, um, meant $4.99, not $49 for the dress. . .


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Seamus said:


> By the way, if my wife reads that first line, I, um, meant $4.99, not $49 for the dress. . .


Just like the shoes that my wife always seems to find on sale for $7.99!!!LOL:smoking:


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Maybe you're looking for something like this:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=117&products_id=20667

I used Clear Neon paints a few years ago (the old formula) and they looked pretty good in the dark under blacklight and were invisible in the light...unless you sprayed too heavily, then it looked a little milky.

A light coat on fabric should work okay. If I recall correctly, It washed off with detergent & water, and dulled a little when left out in the rain. I never used their new formula, but I'd guess that it must be improved.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's a neat link Kerry. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I found that link, here it is.

http://www.xoxide.com/paint.html


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

Here is the ClearNeon site with all their colors.
http://www.clearneon.com/cart.php?m=product_list&c=26


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Yeah, that!


----------



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

Very cool information, and I have already placed an order. Thank you one and all!!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

When you get a chance get us some pic's and video if possible. I'd love to see which one you went with and how it worked, good luck to ya.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If it helps I already have a UV thread for you to post the results in!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok after reading this i'm guessing this is to be used for blacklight? Is this for a prop or will you be wearing it? 
have you thought about glow in the dark fabric paint. .. or just reg glow in the dark paint.I think that reacts to blacklight, not sure i will check tonite .
I have a shirt with that on and it glows so bright it like having a small light on.
Now I didnt put it on so I'm not sure what they used for it.
But maybe dunking the dress in that or painting it on will work too.
will post results of my blacklight on shirt tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> If it helps I already have a UV thread for you to post the results in!


I going to check that out, thanks for letting ue know SI.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5965&highlight=results

You may find some more ideas, too.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well a pic would not work for just the reg glow in the dark. just a black pic but it really does glow well.
here is one with the blacklight on it..
the shirt does not say what they used for GID .
It looks way better in person.








So I guess a fabric GID paint may work..now which kind is best ??


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Seamus, 
You could dip the light grey costume in RIT whitener and hang it up to dry. It will be a little stiff at first buy once you move it around it will soften up. It glows a little better after a dip than after a wash in it IMHO. 

I don't know what the Tide laundry soap would do for glow on the blue dress, but you could wash it in it on gentle and a single rinse and check it out with a black light. You'll probably want to wash it once you get it anyway, so it is worth a try!


----------

